# Louis Miller Live Band Photography



## Louis_miller (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi there, my name is louis miller and im a freelance photographer specialising in live and promotional band shoots.
I've been doing live photgraphy for a while now for pleasure but just recently decided to try and make something out of it!
I've just re-vamped my site so theres not much on it yet, but saying that im booked to do a shoot on the 28th so theres going to be a few more from that 

My site Address is:
www.louismillerphotography.co.nr
or
www.myspace.com/louismillerphotography


----------

